# B&S 2hp model 60102



## silverbullet98 (May 20, 2006)

I have a Briggs & Stratton 2hp Model 60102 type 024202 code 6605273 used on an edger. My father and grandfather purchased identical edgers new and I inhereted my grandfathers after he passed away. It will not run and I am new to rebuilding engines. I have checked and have lots of spark. I pulled spark plug and do not have hardly any compression. I pulled the gas tank removed old fuel. I pulled the carb apart and cleaned with carb cleaner and air hose. Any suggestions where to start and process to go through to get this baby up and running. It ran last year veyr well and I loved it. The edger actually has a jig on top where you bend wire coat hangers that you then attach to the belt driven rotating assembly and that is what cuts the edge of grass. Any ideas on where to start and what to change.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe a stuck or carbon blocked valve...


----------

